# SAR school



## wonderrod (Apr 29, 2009)

Im one 6 trainning days away from finishing Surface Rescue Swimmer School, holy crap swimming underwater is beyond hard. TONS of respect to guys who can complete 50+meters underwater.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 30, 2009)

Out of curiousity, do they make you guys do a somersault after your head gets underwater, and then start your 50 or is it just a straight shot?


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 30, 2009)

Open water or the pool ?  If it's in the pool, just wait till you get in the open water off the coast and have to do the same with a mask, snorkel and if your lucky fins. 

Use the speed stroke but keep your head near the water. LOL.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated, good to hear you're still working towards your next goal.

More prayers out for your successful completion!

LL


----------



## wonderrod (May 2, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> just wait till you get in the open water off the coast and have to do the same with a mask, snorkel and if your lucky fins.


My class proctor wasnt given permission to take us out to the open ocean, all we did was a mile long bay swim in coronado, that was pretty hard so I can imagine open water off the coast at night in a terrible sea state. We have to keep our snorkel in our mouths when we do underwaters. I actually got screamed at and threatend today for spitting it out after an underwater sprint


----------



## car (May 2, 2009)

wonderrod said:


> My class proctor wasnt given permission to take us out to the open ocean, all we did was a mile long bay swim in coronado, that was pretty hard so I can imagine open water off the coast at night in a terrible sea state. We have to keep our snorkel in our mouths when we do underwaters. I actually got screamed at and threatend today for spitting it out after an underwater sprint



I could tell a story about my ex-wife spitting out a snorkle while we were on our honeymoon in Key West, .......but I won't go there..... BLUF - keep the flippin' snorkle  in your mouth!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 2, 2009)

That's cool wonderrod, I didn't want an answer anyways.


----------



## wonderrod (May 2, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That's cool wonderrod, I didn't want an answer anyways.



oops sorry... well I'll answer it in case someone else is wondering no we dont have to do a flip, I think thats just a BUD/s thing


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 3, 2009)

Gracias, thanks dude


----------

